# Geisha coffee brew method



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Just came back from Panama and grabbed some 100g of Janson Geisha. Can anyone advise a decent brew method for it? I've had it served there as pour-over but was wondering if it's equally nice with French press or other. I only own espresso equipment so will have to buy new gear just for that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

uma_bica said:


> Just came back from Panama and grabbed some 100g of Janson Geisha. Can anyone advise a decent brew method for it? I've had it served there as pour-over but was wondering if it's equally nice with French press or other. I only own espresso equipment so will have to buy new gear just for that.


100g doesnt give you alot to play with , especially if its a brew method your not familiar with ....

Have you made any pouovwr before


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

True, but can anyone advise about one method or the other for this type of coffee (it's a light roast)?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a V60

Low ingoing costs (you can often pick up a V60 and papers for under £20) and use 65g/L as a brew ratio

eg 16g/250mls water - follow a technique on brewmethods.com


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. Will give it a try. Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

uma_bica said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Will give it a try. Cheers


What was the geisha like? Did you go v60?


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I did. The coffee was very interesting... but it almost like tastes like bergamot tea. I'm too used to espresso :-/.


----------

